# AR15 Coyote hunt



## Td922

plan on doing some coyote hunting this summer and I’m in the lower peninsula and just was wondering if it is legal for me to use my AR15 to drop some yotes


----------



## Filthyoter

Assuming since you are asking you are brand new to the game. If your AR is chambered in 223 then you can hunt night time or day time. I have only had success night time hunting in Michigan but many others have found success at dawn and dusk.


----------



## Td922

Well my AR is chambered in 5.56 but I can shoot .223


----------



## Td922

Filthyoter said:


> Assuming since you are asking you are brand new to the game. If your AR is chambered in 223 then you can hunt night time or day time. I have only had success night time hunting in Michigan but many others have found success at dawn and dusk.


And not exactly new I always used shotguns or pistol caliber rifles down in the limited zone


----------



## doggk9

You can use whatever you like during daylight. After dark if you wish to use a rifle you are restricted to .269 or smaller everywhere in the rifle zone and on private property in the limited firearm zone. If you intend to hunt state land in the limited firearm zone you are restricted to rimfire or shotgun. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Td922

Ok so private land hunts it’s legal to use my AR even though I wouldn’t be able to use it deer season


----------



## HungryHunter

DoggK9 typically puts this topic to rest with respect to the rimfire areas. I'm not sure that the platform makes a difference more of the caliber. Me... I use a a 22 Mag.


----------



## doggk9

Td922 said:


> Ok so private land hunts it’s legal to use my AR even though I wouldn’t be able to use it deer season


Deer rules are deer rules, coyote rules are coyote rules. That being said deer rules takeover during firearm deer season. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## San V. Sasse

Anything during daylight hours. .269 or smaller statewide on private land. Have to use rim fire on state ground below the rifle zone.


----------



## doggk9

Simplest way to illustrate it, but it does not address firearm deer season or the "quiet period" prior to.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beers47

Also with the ar you ar only allowed to use 5 round mags. Even if you put 5 in a 30 rounder it’s still illegal


----------



## Td922

Yea I know


Beers47 said:


> Also with the ar you ar only allowed to use 5 round mags. Even if you put 5 in a 30 rounder it’s still illegal


----------



## San V. Sasse

I d


Beers47 said:


> Also with the ar you ar only allowed to use 5 round mags. Even if you put 5 in a 30 rounder it’s still illegal


I don’t think so. Pretty sure you got to have a limiter switch.


----------

